# Weird brain like tumor on goldfish



## FutureScientist (Feb 18, 2018)

So im posting for my friend about her goldfish. It has a weird brain looking tumor on its head its had this for almost its whole life. Recently it started turning green and black and the scales are falling off all over its body. It has been acting normally. It has a torn fin on the top. I will get back once i get water parameters and info about the fish and tank. Please tell me your thoughts on it until then. Thankyou!! 

This was it a couple weeks ago









This is it now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hmm... looks like an actual tumor to me. Tumors can be cancerous or non cancerous and they can be genetic or a result of a viral infection. Make sure to keep the tank very clean for him - that's always very important. How many gallons and what are the exact parameters? Goldfish need a lot of room and they put out a lot of ammonia. Poor water conditions can lead to infections easily. When I had goldfish and noticed that they had any damage to scales or fins, I used Melafix and that helped them heal well. I usually dosed some Pimafix as well for good measure. I never personally had any issues with these medicines when they were used as directed, but as with any medication, don't overdose. This is technically a tropical fish forum - namely directed towards bettas. But I'm sure someone else will likely take a look and give some advice if they have any ideas on how to help.


----------



## FutureScientist (Feb 18, 2018)

RavenHaired90 said:


> Hmm... looks like an actual tumor to me. Tumors can be cancerous or non cancerous and they can be genetic or a result of a viral infection. Make sure to keep the tank very clean for him - that's always very important. How many gallons and what are the exact parameters? Goldfish need a lot of room and they put out a lot of ammonia. Poor water conditions can lead to infections easily. When I had goldfish and noticed that they had any damage to scales or fins, I used Melafix and that helped them heal well. I usually dosed some Pimafix as well for good measure. I never personally had any issues with these medicines when they were used as directed, but as with any medication, don't overdose. This is technically a tropical fish forum - namely directed towards bettas. But I'm sure someone else will likely take a look and give some advice if they have any ideas on how to help.




My friend hasn’t responded about the size and water. Shes going to completely clean out the tank and do small daily water changes. We think its infected. What would be good to help heal it? Melafix and pimafix or just one of them. Are there natural ways that could help? Would a epsom salt bath or aquarium salt bath help? Shes also going to get live plants to help absorb ammonia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

I usually wouldn't do a total cleaning of the tank all at once. But if she has already replaced all of the water, it should still be ok. But cleaning it too thoroughly (or scrubbing the filter and washing it in anything but old tank water) could damage the beneficial bacteria in the tank. This is the bacteria that converts deadly ammonia into slightly less dangerous nitrites and nitrites into nitrates. They're crucial for a healthy tank. Smaller water changes more often is usually the safest route and is less stressful for the fish. How much water and how often depend mostly on the size of the tank. Be sure she's using a good water conditioner as well. Seachem Prime is my personal favorite. Also, it is a bit pricey but absolutely worth it, you can purchase an API Master Test Kit (freshwater) at many pet stores. This will give a MUCH more accurate reading than any strips you find. I would recommend both melafix and pimafix working together. Seachem Stress Guard might help too. Something to look into anyway. Hope this helps! Keeping a tank clean is always important. But it's truly critical when treating a sick or injured fish.


----------



## RavenHaired90 (Apr 6, 2018)

I've personally never been a fan of aquarium salt to help with fish. And as far as I know, Epsom salt is usually most effective at drawing excess fluids out of the body. But that doesn't seem to be an issue here. The live plants seem like a good idea to me. However, he is a goldfish and they do eat plants. This article talks about some of the plants that are more likely to survive his nibble attacks: www.google.com/amp/thegoldfishtank.com/plants-with-goldfish/amp/


----------



## FutureScientist (Feb 18, 2018)

RavenHaired90 said:


> I usually wouldn't do a total cleaning of the tank all at once. But if she has already replaced all of the water, it should still be ok. But cleaning it too thoroughly (or scrubbing the filter and washing it in anything but old tank water) could damage the beneficial bacteria in the tank. This is the bacteria that converts deadly ammonia into slightly less dangerous nitrites and nitrites into nitrates. They're crucial for a healthy tank. Smaller water changes more often is usually the safest route and is less stressful for the fish. How much water and how often depend mostly on the size of the tank. Be sure she's using a good water conditioner as well. Seachem Prime is my personal favorite. Also, it is a bit pricey but absolutely worth it, you can purchase an API Master Test Kit (freshwater) at many pet stores. This will give a MUCH more accurate reading than any strips you find. I would recommend both melafix and pimafix working together. Seachem Stress Guard might help too. Something to look into anyway. Hope this helps! Keeping a tank clean is always important. But it's truly critical when treating a sick or injured fish.




Ok thankyou! Im going to tell her. I keep trying to get her to test the water but she still hasn’t yet. I wish she’d get a test kit. Hopefully she hasn’t cleaned out the tank completely yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FutureScientist (Feb 18, 2018)

RavenHaired90 said:


> I've personally never been a fan of aquarium salt to help with fish. And as far as I know, Epsom salt is usually most effective at drawing excess fluids out of the body. But that doesn't seem to be an issue here. The live plants seem like a good idea to me. However, he is a goldfish and they do eat plants. This article talks about some of the plants that are more likely to survive his nibble attacks: www.google.com/amp/thegoldfishtank.com/plants-with-goldfish/amp/




Thanks very helpful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've actually seen videos of local goldfish societies doing surgery to remove growths on goldfish. I am not say you should do this yourself but you might google to see if there is one in the areas. There is at least one excellent goldfish forum out there if you google for it.


----------

